# What is your can't-live-without MAC product(s)?



## AutumnMoon (Jan 17, 2014)

I love these threads because it introduces me to new products. My list includes:   

 Ladybug Lipstick  
 Extended Play Gigablack mascara  
 Lingering brow pencil  
 Beet lipliner  
 Pink Swoon blush  
 Malt eyeshadow  
 Girl About Town lipstick  
 Russian Red lipglass 
  That's it for now. I'm sure I'll add more later!


----------



## jenashley22 (Jan 18, 2014)

Fix+ spray!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 18, 2014)

Peachtwist Blush
  Sunbasque Blush
  Mineralize Charged Water (amazing stuff)
  Spiked Eye Brow


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jan 18, 2014)

GlamQueen21 said:


> Peachtwist Blush Sunbasque Blush Mineralize Charged Water (amazing stuff) Spiked Eye Brow


  Sunbasque was my first MAC blush. I really should buy another.


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jan 18, 2014)

jenashley22 said:


> Fix+ spray!!


  I keep Fix + at my desk at work to use during the day. Definitely a must-have.


----------



## Mayanas (Jan 18, 2014)

Now BGGG blush. before plumful lipstick.


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jan 18, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> Now BGGG blush. before plumful lipstick.


  Both are so pretty!


----------



## liba (Jan 19, 2014)

GlamQueen21 said:


> Peachtwist Blush
> Sunbasque Blush
> Mineralize Charged Water (amazing stuff)
> Spiked Eye Brow


  That Charged Water is awesome - I want to get a bottle when I'm through with my current bottle of Fix+

  I cannot live without Prep & Prime Vibrancy Eye and I did just confirm with my store manager that it's discontinued for real. So I'm going to have to stock up. I go through at least one bottle a year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Why they're getting rid of Vibrancy Eye instead of that crappy Fast Response cream is just beyond me. All I can do is hope they come out with something similar but even better, but I'm not holding my breath 

  My other must haves are:
  Nightmoth lip pencil
  Night Trail pro long wear eye pencil
  Wholesome fluidline (was LE - hope it comes back one day)
  Careblend pressed powder
  Deeply Dashing pressed pigment
  and now Touché Huggable, for sure!!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jan 20, 2014)

liba said:


> That Charged Water is awesome - I want to get a bottle when I'm through with my current bottle of Fix+  I cannot live without Prep & Prime Vibrancy Eye and I did just confirm with my store manager that it's discontinued for real. So I'm going to have to stock up. I go through at least one bottle a year :down: :weep: :aargh: Why they're getting rid of Vibrancy Eye instead of that crappy Fast Response cream is just beyond me. All I can do is hope they come out with something similar but even better, but I'm not holding my breath   My other must haves are: Nightmoth lip pencil Night Trail pro long wear eye pencil Wholesome fluidline (was LE - hope it comes back one day) Careblend pressed powder Deeply Dashing pressed pigment and now Touché Huggable, for sure!!


  Mineralize Water is my go-to in the morning when I'm too lazy to wash my face. And the fast response eye cream? Junk. I hate when they discontinue your favs. I just realized Pink Swoon is disconintued. NO!!  I LOVE Wholesome. I am rationing that out like noody's business. That and Viva Glam Cyndi. Why did I not back this up????  Careblend is another big one for me. You're the only other person I know who uses it. It feels so smooth.   As for the Huggables, I'm for Rusty and Commotion. Love those so much I kinda hope they discontinue Sheer Supremes for these (I'm sorry those who like them!).


----------



## thebloomroom (Jan 20, 2014)

For me it's the lipsticks.. Rebel, Heroine, and now BGRR are my go-tos


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 20, 2014)

My fix +. my face and body foundation, my EDSFs....


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jan 20, 2014)

thebloomroom said:


> For me it's the lipsticks.. Rebel, Heroine, and now BGRR are my go-tos


  Yes! Lipsticks are making me poor. But I love each and every one! Those are great picks!!


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 20, 2014)

Fix+, Complete Comfort Creme, Nightmoth lip pencil and my 239.


----------



## matchachoco (Jan 21, 2014)

Up the Amp lipstick Pink Cult blush MSFs in general  My staple products (foundation, daily eyeshadows, concealer, mascara) tend to come from other brands, but I still love my MAC products!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jan 21, 2014)

matchachoco said:


> My staple products (foundation, daily eyeshadows, concealer, mascara) tend to come from other brands, but I still love my MAC products!


  I wore Up the Amp last week. Soooo pretty.


----------



## matchachoco (Jan 21, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> I wore Up the Amp last week. Soooo pretty.


Isn't it though? It's flattering on so many skin tones, too.


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jan 21, 2014)

matchachoco said:


> Isn't it though? It's flattering on so many skin tones, too.


  It is! It's bright but really wearable. It needs more love! It looks great with Magenta liner to make it purpler, or Beet for more of a fuschia.


----------



## kittkat (Jan 21, 2014)

Strobe cream

  Fix +

  are the only 2 things from Mac that I have not found something comparable from other makeup brands.


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jan 26, 2014)

kittkat said:


> Strobe cream  Fix +  are the only 2 things from Mac that I have not found something comparable from other makeup brands.


  I keep Fix+ in my desk at work. Total lifesaver. And you're right; nothing really like it (fir me, at least).


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 26, 2014)

magenta lip pencil
  plum lip pencil
  my brushes
  all my lipsticks
  all my blushes lol


----------



## fadetoblackkk (Jan 26, 2014)

Melba Blush 	
Soft and Gentle MSF 	
Whisper of Guilt Extra Dimension Skin Finish 	
Pro Longwear Concealer 	
Nylon E/S 	
Texture E/S 	
Brown Script E/S 	
ALL Pressed Pigments (Light Touch, Flicker, Damson are my top 3) 	
226 Brush 	
Painterly Paint Pot 	
MSFN (Medium) 	
Accentuate & Sculpt (Sculpt and Shape Powders) 	
L.E. Bronzing Powder in: Soft Sand 	
Stubborn Brown Power Point Pencil (mines turning into a stub) 	
Fix +


----------



## fadetoblackkk (Jan 26, 2014)

HOW COULD I FORGET ABOUT LIPSTICK. OMG

  . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Relentlessly Red 	
All Fired Up 	
Flat Out Fabulous 	
Runway Hit 	
Exclusive Event 	
Myth 	
Ruffian Naked <3 	
Smoked Purple 	
Ronnie Red


----------



## honey b (Jan 27, 2014)

I just really got into Mac last year so my list is a bit small.
  159 Brush
  Viva Glam II l/s
  Kinda Sexy l/s
  All that glitters e/s
  Sable e/s
  Malt e/s
  MSF natural - Medium
  I'm sure this list will get longer the more I look at threads like this!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jan 27, 2014)

honey b said:


> I just really got into Mac last year so my list is a bit small. 159 Brush Viva Glam II l/s Kinda Sexy l/s All that glitters e/s Sable e/s Malt e/s MSF natural - Medium I'm sure this list will get longer the more I look at threads like this!


  Very cool list! All That Glitters... So pretty.


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jan 27, 2014)

fadetoblackkk said:


> HOW COULD I FORGET ABOUT LIPSTICK. OMG  . :jawdrop:
> 
> Relentlessly Red
> All Fired Up
> ...


----------



## hazyday (Jan 27, 2014)

Great thread!  My list:   Creme d' Nude lipstick Honeylove lipstick Groundwork paint pot Superb EDSF (LE) Love Nectar lustreglass  Boy Bait cremesheen glass Gingerly blush


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jan 27, 2014)

hazyday said:


> Great thread!  My list:   Creme d' Nude lipstick Honeylove lipstick Groundwork paint pot Superb EDSF (LE) Love Nectar lustreglass  Boy Bait cremesheen glass Gingerly blush


  Creme d'nude is on my list to try!


----------



## hazyday (Jan 27, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> Creme d'nude is on my list to try!


  It is my HG lippie!:eyelove:


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jan 27, 2014)

hazyday said:


> It is my HG lippie!:eyelove:


  I have some empties. Maybe I'll get it then. I really don't wear nudes, but I am looking for a good one to start with.


----------



## Shellcat (Jan 27, 2014)

My list:

  Studio Fix Fluid NC30 & NC35
  MSFN- Medium Plus
  Strobe Cream
  222 brush
  239 brush
  226 brush

  My staples of course!


----------



## fadetoblackkk (Jan 27, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


>


  Breathtaking!!! I love how it matches your hair.


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jan 27, 2014)

fadetoblackkk said:


> Breathtaking!!! I love how it matches your hair. :eyelove:


  Thank you! It really does!


----------



## Veeology (Jan 28, 2014)

Eclair PP Shy Girl l/s Velvet Teddy l/s Cork lip pencil NC45 Studio Fix concealer  Pleasure Model blush BGGG blush


----------



## goldielockss (Feb 3, 2014)

accentuate sculpting cream!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Feb 5, 2014)

goldielockss said:


> accentuate sculpting cream!


  I just bought that!! It's so pretty on


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 5, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> I just bought that!! It's so pretty on


  i love this productttt!!! gives me most amazing highlight...


----------



## geeko (Feb 6, 2014)

Tempting eye quad. The dark brown es in that quad is the perfect color for fillin in my brows


----------



## stephglittersss (Feb 12, 2014)

I cannot live without my Studio Sculpt!


----------



## rooocelle (Feb 12, 2014)

Diamonds
  Lavender Whip l/s
  Stereo Rose
  Bad Girl Riri l/s


----------



## AutumnMoon (Feb 12, 2014)

rooocelle said:


> Diamonds Lavender Whip l/s Stereo Rose Bad Girl Riri l/s


  All good picks!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Feb 12, 2014)

It's so cool to see everyone's picks!


----------



## stephglittersss (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh my! How could I have forgotten my Soft n Gentle MSF duhhh !


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 12, 2014)

Studio Finish Concealer (in NW15)! They better never ever think about discontinuing it!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Feb 19, 2014)

As much as I hate limited editions, they keep sucking me back in! I love Petal Power and Perfect Topping. Had to back them both up. Now I'm also hooked on Heavenly Hybrid. God help me when Palyland gets here :shock:


----------



## rooocelle (Feb 19, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> As much as I hate limited editions, they keep sucking me back in! I love Petal Power and Perfect Topping. Had to back them both up. Now I'm also hooked on Heavenly Hybrid. God help me when Palyland gets here :shock:


  Are PP and PT that good? I still have to wait till march for FOF and those are the only things on my list, but I'm still on the fence.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 19, 2014)

Spiked Eye Brow pencil
  217 brush
  Rebel lipstick
  Minted Eye Kohl
  239 brush
  Pinch Me Blush
  Loverush Blush
  Up The Amp lipstick
  MSF Dark
  Restrained lipstick


----------



## AutumnMoon (Feb 19, 2014)

rooocelle said:


> Are PP and PT that good? I still have to wait till march for FOF and those are the only things on my list, but I'm still on the fence.


  I think they are. For reference, I'm NW13. Perfect Topping is great as a highlighter for me, since it doesn't have glitter/sparkle, just a little shimmer. The two I have are a little different from each other, but it's a mineralized product and they always look different from each other. I didn't get the first release, so I don't have that to compare to.  Petal Power is great because for me it's a better version of Orgasm. I don't like NARS blushes, but I think I'm the only one. PP can be bright, so use a light hand. I like that it's so pigmented because I'll use less in the long run and it will last.I normally hate mineralize products, but these are really worth getting. PP is also less sparkly than Orgasm.  Both of them just seem to work so well on my pale skin. PT makes it glow. I haven't used Stereo Rose, but I did pick it up. It just doesn't call to me in the same way.


----------



## JulieDiva (Feb 19, 2014)

pro longwear concealer is the best for my dark circles.

  Superb mineralized skin finish is the bomb

  Lipsticks! haute Altitiude is a fav, as well as the snapdragon, morning rose and the lip conditioner is great too.


----------



## SloanePeterson (Feb 22, 2014)

MAC Face & Body foundation in C3. I can't believe it took me so long to discover this product!

  MAC Cremesheen Glass l/g in Indulgence - the prettiest mauve/rose shade with just a hint of neutral brown. This is probably my favorite lip color of all time. It's perfect for every day and looks so professional in any interview.

  right now I'm loving MAC Kid e/s. It's so neutral it's barely there but it's a pretty mauve/taupe/brown matte e/s for every day.


----------



## lxvefool (Feb 22, 2014)

Stud Eyebrow Pencil, Bittersweet Lip Pencil and Point Black Liquid Liner.


----------



## Debbs (Feb 22, 2014)

My Mac Blot Powder in Deep Dark went MIA and I find myself in a state of frenzy. I use it to touch up my T Zone several times everyday and this lost one was basically new. I had to replace it immediately so I realize I rely on it more than any other product. I am beyond upset (will give easily but can't tolerate losing stuff or being robbed) but I learnt something new I guess. The only redeeming factor is one compact last me forever unless of course I lose it.


----------



## AutumnMoon (Feb 22, 2014)

Debbs said:


> My Mac Blot Powder in Deep Dark went MIA and I find myself in a state of frenzy. I use it to touch up my T Zone several times everyday and this lost one was basically new. I had to replace it immediately so I realize I rely on it more than any other product. I am beyond upset (will give easily but can't tolerate losing stuff or being robbed) but I learnt something new I guess. The only redeeming factor is one compact last me forever unless of course I lose it.


  No! I'm so afraid of running out of my favorite discontinued things. Such anxiety! I won't each touch VG Cyndi anymore   edited because I can't spell


----------



## cocoashanell (Feb 23, 2014)

I can't live without MSF naturals and hug me lipstick


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Feb 25, 2014)

So many things! Fix+, Blot Powder, and my Pro Longwear lipstick in Prolong :3 Also, the Penultimate liner.


----------



## AutumnMoon (Apr 22, 2014)

Love Fix+. Instant eyeliner from shadow/powder.


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Apr 26, 2014)

Cosmo L/S  Candy yum yum l/s pro longware concealer Nw20 Fleur power blush  Fluidline in dipdown for brows and a 208 brush ️


----------



## ElarnerDawn (Apr 26, 2014)

Oh and MSF natural in light ️️️️


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 26, 2014)

- MSF in " Lust " - All my lipsticks with no exception  ! Esp. the red ones and the TR ones - Pro Longwear blush in " Rosy Outlook " - Well dressed blush - Carine Roitfeld np in " Underfire Red " - Archies girls powder  - Mac me Over quad in Lady Grey   And now my 2 Mineralize Blushes from A Fantasy of Flowers and Proenza Shouler blush in Sunset !


----------



## pinkpaint (Apr 26, 2014)

Stud Brow Pencil
  The Prep and Prime BB Cream
  Studio Fix Concealer
  Liquor Lipglass

  Basically, the things I need to do an everyday, minimal face. Gonna try the Careblend powder soon, too.


----------



## amyg (Apr 27, 2014)

Pro Longwear Concealer in NC15
  Blushbaby blush
  Luna CCB - Love this especially!


----------



## LoriL (Apr 28, 2014)

pro longwear concealer in nw20 for my under eye circles.  i can make do with pretty much any other product from any other company.  but not this concealer!


----------



## Merekat703 (May 19, 2014)

MSF Blonde
  Snob lipstick
  English Accent lipglass
  Blackline eyeliner
  Superwatt eyeshadow
  Guilt by Association eyeshadow

  I love MAC!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 19, 2014)

Peaches Blush, Glorify EDSF, Magentic Appeal MSF, Warm Soul MB, Swiss Chocolate e/s and Brown Down e/s are my can't live without items recently.


----------



## rooocelle (May 20, 2014)

I'm adding Mystical l/s and Perfect Topping to my list!


----------



## jenbear (May 22, 2014)

Whole Lotta Love and Pasdionately Tempted blush Fig 2 and Seedy Pearl eyeshadow Chatterbox, Viva Glam Nicki lipstick Play it Proper Beauty Powder Fleur de Light, Viva Glam Rihanna, Strawberry Malt Lip lipglass


----------



## AutumnMoon (May 23, 2014)

rooocelle said:


> I'm adding Mystical l/s and Perfect Topping to my list!


  Love those too! Had to have a back up of each.


----------



## AutumnMoon (May 23, 2014)

jenbear said:


> Fleur de Light, Viva Glam Rihanna, Strawberry Malt Lip lipglass


  I love Whole Lotta Love. So feminine and pretty.


----------



## Dany (May 28, 2014)

Mehr lipstick

  Omega eyeshadow

  Prep and prime skin

  Breath of Plum blusher

  MSF Medium

  These are the ones I will always re-buy and love. (so far)


----------



## saralyn (Jun 1, 2014)

I can't live without:

  -pro longwear foundation
  -soft ochre paintpot
  -mocha (matte) blush
  -carbon (matte) eyeshadow


----------



## unraveling (Jun 2, 2014)

mac blot powder
  strobe cream
  creme cup lipstick
  spice lipliner
  my must not go without mac products


----------



## Princesa Livia (Jun 2, 2014)

I can't live without *MAC Pro Longwear Foundation, MAC Blot Powder, MAC fluidlines*! Even though I stray to different brands every now and then, I always come back to these ones!


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 2, 2014)

SNOB!


----------



## unraveling (Jun 3, 2014)

shizzelly said:


> SNOB!


thanks for reminding me! I have 3 open tubes of this at the moment.  Can't get enough of it.


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 3, 2014)

unraveling said:


> thanks for reminding me! I have 3 open tubes of this at the moment.  Can't get enough of it.


  It was my first and favorite!


----------



## MorenaP (Jun 7, 2014)

Mac Mineralize Skin Finish Natural <3
  Studio Fix Concealer.


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 12, 2014)

Fix + and lightscapade and my duck pencil


----------



## makeupmaiiden (Jun 13, 2014)

]Any lipsticks, specifically  candy yum yum and lightscapade


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 14, 2014)

Moleskin eye shadow. 
  Bare Study paint pot.
  Strada blush - I still have one backup! 
  #109 Brush.


----------



## Merekat703 (Jun 14, 2014)

Studio sculpt, snob lipstick, English accent lipglass.


----------



## feli3711 (Jun 15, 2014)

Studio fix fluid. It is the only foundation that I've tried that doesn't break me out. I recommend it to EVERYONE!


----------



## Mayanas (Jun 15, 2014)

Eyeshadow Soft Brown


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 20, 2014)

Viva Glam III l/s
  Mehr l/s
  Enchanted One l/s - this one was a shocker, I'm usually Queen Vamp but this was love at first application. Thank God I have a back up.
  Punk Couture l/s - I don't wear it much, but I feel like my collection wouldn't be complete without it.

  I honestly haven't tried many MAC products outside of lipsticks - I love Stereo Rose, I've been wearing it as a blush ever since I got it and I love it, it's such a nice spring/summer glow, and I like Studio Fix Fluid and Matchmaster foundations, but they tend to flake on me a little so they are not can't-live-without.


----------



## foxykita143 (Jun 21, 2014)

Face and Body foundation 187 Brush Fleur power Blush Carbon e/s  Love love love these products


----------



## MeJaneYouTarzan (Jun 22, 2014)

Fluidline in rich ground & 266 brush,  select cover concealer, and Ruby woo!


----------



## ghopkins91 (Jun 22, 2014)

Patina & Mulch e/s - my favourite duo ever!
  and of course Lightscapade MSF


----------



## MeJaneYouTarzan (Jun 22, 2014)

Oh, and how did I forget about Paint in bare canvas?


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jun 23, 2014)

liba said:


> That Charged Water is awesome - I want to get a bottle when I'm through with my current bottle of Fix+
> 
> I cannot live without Prep & Prime Vibrancy Eye and I did just confirm with my store manager that it's discontinued for real. So I'm going to have to stock up. I go through at least one bottle a year
> 
> ...


  I been hearing a lot about careblend lately do you girls wear it by itself or on top of a foundation? how is the coverage? I only use mac Studio fix powder on days I want a lighter coverage I use the Mac BB cream.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jun 23, 2014)

My Mac must haves are:

  Mineralized concealer
  Studio Fix powder
  Soft and Gentle
  Mac cream color base in Pearl
  Brun for my Brows
  & My favorite Mac red lips


----------



## MissKate126 (Jun 23, 2014)

Pro longwear concealer and AOT the blushes...


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jun 26, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> I been hearing a lot about careblend lately do you girls wear it by itself or on top of a foundation? how is the coverage? I only use mac Studio fix powder on days I want a lighter coverage I use the Mac BB cream.


  I wear it both ways. It's creamy, so it's enough on its own and doesn't look powdery. Right now I like it on top of face and body foundation for full coverage and alone on humid days.


----------



## Kaidan (Jun 27, 2014)

*Eyeshadow*
  Club
  Satin Taupe
  Shroom
  Blue Calm

*Lipstick*
  Russian Red  *holy grail red*
  Force of Love *holy grail coral*
  Party Parrot *nothing compares to it IDGAF*
  Watch me Simmer *please MAC make it permanent along with Toying Around, Force of Love and Party Parrot*

*Lipgloss*
  Strange Potion (if there's a dupe for this no matter what brand please let me know)
  Strawberry Malt

*Powder*
  Veronica's Blush Pearlmatte


----------



## kirstw91 (Jun 29, 2014)

Fix+ Painterly paint pot Diamonds cream colour base Pure zen lipstick Speed dial lipstick


----------



## martiangurll (Jun 29, 2014)

Must haves: Tendering & Blush baby pb Elude, Prep &Prime Transparent finish powder (unless the NARS one I plan to try performs equally well) Another vote for fix Prep N prime lip primer Naked pigment Soft Force, Omega, Mokeskin, and Outre e/s Fling & Lingering brow pencils Lipstick in Fresh Brew, Hang Up, Yash, Pink Pigeon,  Party Parrot, Runaway Red, Party Line Pretty Baby & Forever Marilyn beauty powders Pet Me mineral blush Sculpt contour powder Untitled, Stillife, and Sublime Nature paints Nubile, Girl Friendly, Soft Ocre paint pots NW20 chroma color liner Midnight Snack, Ostentacious, Avenue fluidlines


----------



## SydVicious (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm going to limit myself to one all time favorite product:

  Whisper of guilt.


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jul 2, 2014)

Kaidan said:


> *Eyeshadow* Club Satin Taupe Shroom Blue Calm  *Lipstick* Russian Red  *holy grail red* Force of Love *holy grail coral* Party Parrot *nothing compares to it IDGAF* Watch me Simmer *please MAC make it permanent along with Toying Around, Force of Love and Party Parrot*  *Lipgloss* Strange Potion (if there's a dupe for this no matter what brand please let me know) Strawberry Malt  *Powder* Veronica's Blush Pearlmatte


  I LOVE Veronica's blush!!! I have a backup thank goodness.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 4, 2014)

Currently Fix+ and my Careblend powder!


----------



## Dany (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm now loving Studio fix fluid, I re-bought it in NC20 by accident (matched as NW20) and isn't it weird it suits me better than the NW20? 

  Also Pink Swoon.. but now discontinued :'(


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 10, 2014)

Studio Fix foundation in NW 13

Mineralize concealer in NW 15

  Russian Red, Peach Blossom and Pure Zen lipsticks.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 20, 2014)

Peach Blossom lipstick  Prolongwear Concealer  Fix+


----------



## MorenaP (Jul 20, 2014)

Powder
  MSF Natural

  Lipsticks
  Cyber
  Touch
  Verve

  Foundation
  Studio fix fluid


----------



## Rebellefleur (Jul 20, 2014)

Eyeshadows: Satin taupe, all that glitters, twinks
  Blush: Pink swoon
  Lipstick: Vivaglam nicki, Party Parrot, Red Balloon, Hue, Lovelorn
  Lipglass: Nymphette


----------



## indiekicks (Jul 21, 2014)

Nightmoth - best lipliner ever!!  Ruby Woo   Prolongwear concealer  Raizin blush - I tend to forget about it a lot but it really is such a flattering shade.  I am curious about Fix+ but I've had setting sprays in the past and they haven't made much difference to me. So I dunno.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Peach Blossom lipstick  Prolongwear Concealer  Fix+


Fix+ is wonderful


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jul 21, 2014)

Copperplate eyeshadow.


----------



## SassyPeach (Jul 22, 2014)

Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation
  MSF Natural 
  MSF in Soft and Gentle
  Mineralized Blush in Warm Soul
  Painterly Paint Pot
  Satin Taupe Eyeshadow
  Syrup Lipstick
  Cremesheen Glass in Boy Bait


----------



## naayla2012 (Aug 9, 2014)

MSF In medium dark  MSF in soft and gentle Brow pencil in spiked Blusher In dolly mix Lipsticks In mehr and velvet teddy


----------



## angxstarr (Aug 11, 2014)

Mineralize Skinfinish Natural 
  Soft & Gentle
  Blacktrack fluidline
  Painterly Paint Pot


----------



## Mazi (Aug 11, 2014)

MSF natural
  pro longwear concealer
  Adored msf
  soft ocre paint pot


----------



## virgochick (Aug 11, 2014)

Fix plus,mineralize concealer, black track.fleshpot,honey love,satin taupe.twinks.club


----------



## msvluvsmac (Aug 13, 2014)

Mineralize nc50 foundation and blunt blush for contour.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Aug 13, 2014)

Oops i forgot ruby woo.


----------



## kgrade (Aug 13, 2014)

Mac Dark Side lipstick, my everyday color.  And unfortunately, Mac Carnal my holy grail red that is now discontinued.


----------



## miraclesystem (Aug 13, 2014)

Ruby Woo for winter and All Fired Up for all other times. Just lipsticks for me, I pretty much stick to indie brands for everything else.


----------



## lovelornxo (Aug 13, 2014)

I would definitely have to say.... Studio sculpt. Nc30, msfn in medium plus , lovelorn lipstick, fix+ , & my 224 brush :encore:


----------



## PreciousD (Aug 13, 2014)

I definitely can't live without my MM foundation 8.0, all my mac lipsticks and Shape the Future EDSF


----------



## SomedayLuxe (Aug 13, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> I have some empties. Maybe I'll get it then. I really don't wear nudes, but I am looking for a good one to start with.


I don't like nudes either, but i do own and wear CDN often. Its one of those easy lipstick shades.


----------



## nadalvettel (Aug 13, 2014)

My viva glam III lippie. Works with everything on me and have it in my purse everyday.


----------



## Bubek07 (Aug 13, 2014)

f&b deffo i love it to death
  also kelly yum yum my new fav
  Flat Out Fabulous and Rebel are my frist and fav mac lippies


----------



## NaniLovesMAC (Aug 13, 2014)

Face & Body Foundation 
  Mineralize Skinfinish Natrual 
  Viva Glam V lipstick 
  Gingerly/Margin Blush 
  Nymphette lipglass
  Spice lip pencil 
  Swiss Chocolate eyeshadow 
  Naked Pigment 

  Some of my most loved/used items!


----------



## MooseMoose (Aug 13, 2014)

I love seeing what everyone uses!  My list is: Diva lipstick CCB in pearl Brun e/s (to contour) Lightscapade MSF Honey Rose Magically Cool powder


----------



## ramarose (Aug 13, 2014)

well dressed blush
  creme cup lipstick
  ALL THE EYESHADOWS..!


----------



## flamingobee (Aug 13, 2014)

I can't live without the following:

  Nylon (Eye Shadow)
  226 Brush
  Spice (Lip Pencil)
  Marisheeno (Lipstick-unfortunately it was discontinued many many years ago) - May the powers that be please bring it back in a future By Request Collection!!!  
  Cheek (Blush- this was also discontinued many years ago!)


----------



## Indieprincess (Aug 13, 2014)

Bold Brunette Prolongwear waterproof brow set
  Rebel lipstick
  Vino liner
  Recharge CC powder
  187 brush


----------



## ChuChuReviews (Aug 13, 2014)

Syrup lipstick and Warm Soul blush!


----------



## cr8ivgurl (Aug 14, 2014)

Mac Face and Body. I bought it and HATED it. But now I can't live without it. Also, Mac Patisserie, my all time favorite Mac lipstick.


----------



## Lisa Strong (Aug 14, 2014)

Creme D' Nude lipstick was my first MAC p:eyelove:urchase and will always have a special place in my vanity :kissy:


----------



## honey on boost (Aug 14, 2014)

Pro long wear concealer 
  MSF Natural
  Wipes
  Blushbaby


----------



## makeupat40 (Aug 14, 2014)

Brown script Format blush Harmony blush/ I use it for a transition shade for cool toned shadows. Dangerous l/s MSFN/ Dark


----------



## Queenesq (Aug 14, 2014)

Texture and sable eyeshadows Chestnut lip liner Format and Raizin blushes Lipsticks: Siss, Freckletone, Up the Amp. Groundwork paint pot Lip prep and prime.


----------



## Tinesha Nunez (Aug 14, 2014)

Gold deposit mineralize skinfinish, Soft Brown e/s, Bamboo e/s, Layin Low paint pot, Spite LIpglass


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 14, 2014)

MSF natural
  st germain lipstick
  please me lipstick
  girl about town lipstick


----------



## kattancs (Aug 15, 2014)

Jest eyeshadow
  nubile paint pot
  cream soda and plum foolery blush


----------



## Aeris444 (Aug 15, 2014)

Studio Fix Fluid in NW10 (the only one that match my skintone!)
  New York Apple lipstick
  Vino lipliner
  Naked Lunch E/S
  Painterly Paintpot


----------



## AnitaK (Aug 15, 2014)

Prep and Prime Natural Radiance
  MSFN
  All that glitters, amber lights and expensive pink eye shadows
  Hell bound and Private Party Lipglasses (both LE)


----------



## beckyalyssa (Aug 15, 2014)

Lipsticks:
  Morning Rose <3
  Flamingo
  Syrup

  Everything Else:
  Warm Soul blush
  Painterly paint pot

  I have a few limited edition MSFs for blush (Stereo Rose, Star Wonder) but not sure which others, if any, would work on my oil-prone skin..


----------



## brendabee88 (Aug 15, 2014)

Pro longwear concealer and warm soul blush!


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 15, 2014)

New York Apple l/s
  Splashing lipglass (2008) Soft N Slow lipglass
  Satin Taupe e/s
  Nocturnelle e/s
  Stark Naked blush
  Offshoot lipstick

  Most are discontinued


----------



## honey b (Aug 15, 2014)

Adding to my original list:
  Whirl lipliner
  Warm Soul blush
  Blush All Day prolongwear blush
  Peach Blossom lipstick
  Feed the Senses lipstick
  Wipes
  239 brush


----------



## swiftie1213 (Aug 16, 2014)

217 brush  rebel lipstick  glamour era lipstick  satin taupe es moth brown es pro longwear concealer


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 16, 2014)

Flat out Fabulous lipstick Heroine lipstick Ruby Woo lipstick Nightmoth lipliner


----------



## Dyna78 (Aug 16, 2014)

hmmm everything?But If I had to choose one I'd go with the lip primer and my studio tech foundation....


----------



## carlsbadder (Aug 16, 2014)

Prep + Prime loose powder!


----------



## Shellz (Aug 17, 2014)

E/s: brownscript ( best crease color ever!), damson, cool incantation (LE best highlight color ever, have been waiting for them to Bring this back) Lipstick: photo, plumful, up the amp, riri woo,  Lipglass/lustre: instant gold, nymphette, love nectar, icescapes ( unfortunately discontinued!), fancy cat and posh it up (both LE) Prep and prime bright forecast high liter   I  am a lipglass junkie....


----------



## soulsista19 (Aug 17, 2014)

Studio Fix Fluid
  Fix+
  RiRi Woo Lipstick


----------



## MarBe (Aug 17, 2014)

Strobe cream!


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 17, 2014)

Fix + Modest Tone Eye Shadow Utterly Paint Pot


----------



## nightinggale07 (Aug 17, 2014)

Tempting eyeshadow (I like to use it wet as a double liner or to line my bottom lash line for a nice molten pop of color that isn't too bright or dark)

  Patisserie lipstick (perfect MLBB)

  Peaches blush (perfect peachy color! Looks good with just about any nude-y or pink lipstick, IMO)


----------



## Stringbean (Aug 17, 2014)

Strobe cream, Fix, Vanilla pigment and Kid eye shadow


----------



## nicolaxo (Aug 17, 2014)

First post!
  My can't live without products are:

  Studio fix powder

  Pro longwear concealer

  Mlle lipstick from the fashion flower collection, I've used up two of these and I have two little nubs left.


----------



## emmxbee (Aug 18, 2014)

Fix+ 	
Omega eye shadow 	
Soar lip pencil 	
Plumful lipstick


----------



## Meecherella (Aug 19, 2014)

I must have my Fix +! One on the vanity, mini in my bag!


----------



## JSmart04 (Aug 19, 2014)

Fix + Razin Blush Girl About Town l/s MSF Natural  Saddle e/s


----------



## Elle Braga (Aug 19, 2014)

All of the extra dimension stuff I managed to get. And my studio fix fluid in nc20, hands down.


----------



## shnymrsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Face and Body foundation, Blot powder, 234 brush, Pinch O Peach blush (actually, all the blushes lol), Oil Control Lotion


----------



## krstn1613 (Aug 19, 2014)

Maleficent beauty powder


----------



## katiee (Aug 19, 2014)

My top 10 would have to be:
  1. Patisserie lipstick
  2. Shell cream color base
  3. Omega eyeshadow
  4. Rule eyeshadow
  5. Nylon eyeshadow
  6. Harmony blush
  7. Flat out Fabulous lipstick
  8. Pink Pigeon lipstick
  9. Tan pigment
  10. 217 brush


----------



## KaylaK (Aug 20, 2014)

First and only thing that popped into my head was strobe liquid. Fully addicted to shining bright like diamond.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 20, 2014)

KaylaK said:


> First and only thing that popped into my head was strobe liquid. Fully addicted to shining bright like diamond.


  Interesting. I've never heard of that.


----------



## KaylaK (Aug 20, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Interesting. I've never heard of that.


  Unfortunately it was recently discontinued. Heartbreaking.

  It's a lighter weight version of the strobe cream. Dries down nice and is slightly more glowy in my opinion.


----------



## MacGirl828 (Aug 20, 2014)

Fix + spray
  MSF natural
  MSF in Gold Deposit
  Cork Lip Liner
  Smoked Purple Liptick
  Nightmoth Lip Liner


----------



## joty (Aug 20, 2014)

Soar lip liner
  Shy girl lipstick
  Modesty lipstick
  Warm Soul blush
  Speak Louder lipstick
  Pro longwear concealer


----------



## Leish098 (Aug 20, 2014)

MSF in gold deposit & Rebel lipstick


----------



## je13h (Aug 21, 2014)

MSFN. i hate they re did the packaging i loved depotting into my older compacts! also fleshpot lipstick. love it


----------



## Pamele (Aug 22, 2014)

Sweet as Cocoa Blush!
  Honestly it's the best blush ever,
  I'm now like NC40/NW35 (I mix foundations )
  and it's da bomb, if you're about this shade,
  just try this blush!

  And when I'm pale I love Studio Fix Pastels Powder 
  (mixed with True Match powder N4 so it's not too white)
  I live between two countries Poland-UK, and right now
  I'm in my true home (aka Poland ) and we got this
  still selling online, crazy right?


----------



## aliciaroberts (Aug 22, 2014)

Prep + Prime Skin Refined Zone, I don't see it being mentioned often but it's definitely a must-have for me! Also, Ravishing lipstick.


----------



## AlbaMariaS (Aug 22, 2014)

Russian red & please me lipsticks
  Pro longwear concealer NC15
  Vanilla pigment


----------



## stacylovex3 (Aug 22, 2014)

Mine has to be my semi precious crystal pink msf, heroine lippie, and faux gold eyeshadow :eyelove::haul:


----------



## rdr100 (Aug 22, 2014)

MSFN in light - first MAC product I ever used up! 217 e/s brush - use it for everything, could do with backups All that glitters e/s, favourite everyday shadow So many of the lipsticks; ladybug, patisserie and heavenly hybrid are my most used at the moment though   Seeing a lot of Fix + mentioned, think that's next on my list!


----------



## FerBaiocco (Aug 22, 2014)

Runway hit lipstick
  Pet me please lipstick
  Melba Blush
  217 brush


----------



## jillywojo (Aug 22, 2014)

Definitely Style blush, love it!


----------



## Keluana (Aug 22, 2014)

Blacktrack Fluidline Fix+


----------



## milla_m (Aug 22, 2014)

For me it is my  Mac prolongwear concealer, shade nw20


----------



## Monsy (Aug 22, 2014)

Prolongwear concealer - amazing coverage and the only one that doesn't crease on me 
  Studio fix fluid foundation 
  Soft and gentle  - perfection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  lingering brow pencil
  Refined golden bronzer 
  fix+
  blacktrack an dipdown fluidlines


----------



## mrsmanzanox3 (Aug 22, 2014)

My Top Ten: 
  Fix +
  Prolongwear Concealer 
  Refined Golden Bronzer
  Velvet Teddy Lipstick
  Captive Lipstick
  Mystical Lipstick
  Glam Lipstick 
  Cheeky Bugger Blush
  Melba Blush
  Sculpt Powder


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 22, 2014)

Fix + Complete Comfort Cream Trace Gold Blush (beautiful highlighter on my NC50 skin tone) Hush CCB (also a great highlighter) Prep + Prime Lip Nightmoth Lip Pencil Prep + Prime Translucent Press Powder  Set powders in Invisible and Soft Yellow Definitive Sculpting Powder Soft Focus Shaping Powder  Pro Longwear Concealer 242 / 239 / 226 / 217 brushes


----------



## issy (Aug 23, 2014)

Prep+prime lips
  Kinda sexy lipstick
  Pink plaid lipstick
  Pink cult blush
  Cubic blush
  Omega eyeshadow
  all that glitter eyeshadow


----------



## Micova (Aug 23, 2014)

I ever need in my life
  Lip pre+prime
  Face&body foundation
  Mineralize concealer
  MSFN


----------



## charlotteee92 (Aug 23, 2014)

Woodwinked eyeshadow
  satin taupe eyeshadow
  cork eyeshadow
  immortal flower blush
  brit wit blush
  strobe cream
  lightscape msf
  Studio careblend pressed powder
  sundipped bronzer

  but I love almost every mac product I own


----------



## Littlemissdee (Aug 23, 2014)

My most loved products are Pro Longwear Lip Pencil in Bittersweet and Pro Longwear Concealer in NC50. These two products literally changed my whole attitude to makeup for the better.


----------



## Queenesq (Aug 24, 2014)

The prep and prime lip primer, MSF powder natural, my pro conceal palette, groundwork paint pot and my go to eyeshadows: Texture, Cork, Sable, Woodwinked and Uninterrupted.  Lip liners: Chestnut, Bittersweet and Cork.  Lipsticks: Siss and  Ravishing.  Blush: Raizin and Format.  Pigment:  Naked Deep Dark.


----------



## Dare2MakeUp (Aug 25, 2014)

1.MSF Natural 2.Blot pressed powder 3.Fix+ 4.Pro long wear concealer 5.Blush- Melba, Warm Soul, Blushbaby 6.Lipstick-Fleshpot, Russian Red, Pink Plaid 7. Lipglass- Peachstock (love this!!!!) 8. Lip liner- Stripped Down 9. E/S- Woodwinked, Brownscript


----------



## LanaBana (Aug 25, 2014)

Studio Finish concealer  MSF Natural Nightmoth l/l Chestnut l/l  ^^^HOLY GRAILS :eyelove:


----------



## bchow1 (Aug 26, 2014)

MSFN in Medium Plus
  Pro Longwear liquid foundation


----------



## K_ashanti (Aug 26, 2014)

SFF msfn the conceal and correct palettes prep and prime lash select cover concealer


----------



## jfinch85 (Aug 26, 2014)

Ohhhhh so many items so little time!haha
  -Flair for Finery Lippy
  -Studded Kiss Lippy (my obsession)
  -Ripe for Love Blush
  -New Vegas MSF (from the Alexander McQueen Collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
  -Margin Blush
  -Warm Soul Blush
  -Fix +
  -Fast Response Eye Cream
  -Naked Lunch eyeshadow
  -Soft Brown eyeshadow
  -Simoa Silk eyeshadow
  -Saddle eyeshadow


----------



## nykisim (Aug 26, 2014)

Mac studio fix fluid foundation,NW48 and NW47.  I have acne scars and that can make me uncomfortable around people but when I'm wearing this foundation I'm so confident and happy.


----------



## nykisim (Aug 26, 2014)

Hello


----------



## kaitlynxo (Aug 26, 2014)

PLW concealer
  Studio fix powder foundation
  Lightscapade
  Pinkswoon, blushbaby, melba
  Blankety lipstick


----------



## krisny118 (Aug 26, 2014)

I love my ruby woo lipstick ! everytime i wear it i get so many compliments .


----------



## lulla (Aug 26, 2014)

Naked lunch eyeshadow It's a must have basic for me


----------



## nykisim (Aug 27, 2014)

Studio fix fluid foundation Touch nude lipstick


----------



## Pebbles82 (Aug 27, 2014)

I cannot go one day without my MSF Powder. I use it to set my foundation and I also love my MAC blush in Mocha.  Its the perfect everyday blush!


----------



## Leah Vandenberg (Aug 27, 2014)

1. Studio Finish Concealer
  2. Full of Joy Blush
  3. Creme Cup Lipstick


----------



## Leah Vandenberg (Aug 27, 2014)

oh and can't forget my favorite eyeshadow of all time Naked Lunch!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Aug 27, 2014)

jfinch85 said:


> Ohhhhh so many items so little time!haha
> -Flair for Finery Lippy
> -Studded Kiss Lippy (my obsession)
> -Ripe for Love Blush
> ...


Studded Kiss is everything!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Aug 27, 2014)

krstn1613 said:


> Maleficent beauty powder


Love that one! I wish beauty powders were perm


----------



## kaitlynxo (Aug 27, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> Love that one! I wish beauty powders were perm


  agreed! they're stunning, along with the EDSF's


----------



## BeagleLexie (Aug 28, 2014)

I use my blot pressed powder on a daily basis. I have one on my vanity and keep one in my purse


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Aug 28, 2014)

I can't live withought
  Fix+
  Omega (for my eyebrows)
  Satin Taupe
  Hot Gossip

  Pretty flexible on other stuff but these are my go to products.


----------



## BeagleLexie (Aug 28, 2014)

Leah Vandenberg said:


> oh and can't forget my favorite eyeshadow of all time Naked Lunch!


  Naked Lunch was the very first MAC shadow I purchased...!


----------



## beautyescape (Sep 1, 2014)

My list includes:

  Fix+ Spray
  Mineralize Skinfinish Natural in Medium Plus
  Eyeshadow in Brule
  Cremesheen Glass in Boy Bait
  Tinted Lip Conditioner in Petting Pink (wish this was repromoted/rereleased!)


----------



## Trigger (Sep 2, 2014)

For me would be : Fix plus spray Wipes  Purr lipglass Ruby woo Matchmaster 5.0 Wood winked eyeshawdow Blitz and glitz fluid line  217,266 , 208 brushes.  I think 158 it's supposed to be pointed. Not pointed I out wrong number for highlighting.  I love the 266 wish I had another they need to bring it back out.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 2, 2014)

BeagleLexie said:


> Naked Lunch was the very first MAC shadow I purchased...!


 me too


----------



## Trigger (Sep 2, 2014)

My Mac pigments too i left them out. Also I dint wanna write limited edition items but damn my Mac cranberry lip pencil.


----------



## angie67 (Sep 2, 2014)

1.Satin taupe e/s
  2.Ripe for love blush
  3.Pink cult blush
  4.Syrup lipstick


----------



## AndersenDmz (Sep 2, 2014)

My top picks would be : - Face&Body foundation - Strobe Cream - Fluidline Brow Gelcreme :eyelove:  - Pedro Lourenço quad  - Blacktrack Fluidline  - Costa Chic eyeliner  - Full Of Joy, Taupe and Fun Ending blushes - Center Of Attention MSF  - Snob and Sin lipsticks


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 2, 2014)

Cranberry lip liner


----------



## gina12345 (Sep 3, 2014)

I am high maintenance, here is my list:
  Blot pressed powder
  Fix +
  BB Cream
  Black track gel liner
  Viva Glam 5&6 lipstick
  Hover, Whirl & Beet  Lip Liner
  Margin Format blush
  Spike brow pencil, I forgot about this


----------



## cocoashanell (Sep 4, 2014)

~MSFN ~Studio Fix Powder ~Diva Lipstick  ~Brow Pencil in STUD


----------



## federmonster (Sep 4, 2014)

Lipsticks:
  Ruby Woo
  Velvet Teddy

  Blush:
  Harmony


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 4, 2014)

federmonster said:


> Lipsticks: Ruby Woo Velvet Teddy  Blush: Harmony


  Ruby Woo is everything.


----------



## kercha (Sep 4, 2014)

My mac pro lonwear concelaer!!!


----------



## cherricandy (Sep 5, 2014)

Mineralize skin finish natural : light plus  
 129 brush  
 Lovecloud blush  
 Kinda sexy lipstick  
 Cork e/s


----------



## thelari (Sep 5, 2014)

Tenderling and Painterly Paint Pot <3


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 5, 2014)

My Nightmoth lip liner.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 6, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> My Nightmoth lip liner.


  Here, here!  I just bought a second backup.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 6, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Here, here!  I just bought a second backup.


  Chestnut is another one too. I just bought a BU of that one too.


----------



## toyc88 (Sep 7, 2014)

Lipsticks: half n half                    Fresh brew                    Chatterbox                     Riri woo                     Candy yum yum Fix + spray Msf soft and gentle Matchmaster 8.0


----------



## ShareeA (Sep 7, 2014)

Mineralize skinfinish- Deep Dark 
  Mac blush- Raizin and Fleur Power
  Mac lipstick- Relentlessly Red and Cream in Your Coffee


----------



## toyc88 (Sep 7, 2014)

ShareeA said:


> Mineralize skinfinish- Deep Dark  Mac blush- Raizin and Fleur Power Mac lipstick- Relentlessly Red and Cream in Your Coffee


 What finish is cream in your coffee? Never heard of that one


----------



## ShareeA (Sep 7, 2014)

toyc88 said:


> What finish is cream in your coffee? Never heard of that one


  It's actually Creme in Your Coffee. I spelled it wrong. I think it's a cremesheen. I never hear anyone speak of it but it's perfect for all skin tones, including dark skintones. I've tried Hug Me, Jubilee, Fresh Brew, etc. and nothing compares. I don't even have to wear a lip liner with it.


----------



## toyc88 (Sep 7, 2014)

I like it! Adding to my never ending makeup list. Its very brown girl friendly too


----------



## ShareeA (Sep 7, 2014)

toyc88 said:


> I like it! Adding to my never ending makeup list. Its very brown girl friendly too


  Definitely. Try it on next time you go to MAC. I go to MAC and try on lippies and wear them all day. I get to test the color and wear. If I get enough compliments I buy lol.


----------



## toyc88 (Sep 7, 2014)

ShareeA said:


> Definitely. Try it on next time you go to MAC. I go to MAC and try on lippies and wear them all day. I get to test the color and wear. If I get enough compliments I buy lol.


 lol i rarely go to my counter because im a impulse buyer. I just look online for a few weeks b4 i purchase. I have 80+ lipsticks so i have very little self control


----------



## ShareeA (Sep 7, 2014)

toyc88 said:


> lol i rarely go to my counter because im a impulse buyer. I just look online for a few weeks b4 i purchase. I have 80+ lipsticks so i have very little self control


  WOW! I had to stop myself when my sister said she would take my lipstick and I wouldn't notice. She was right. That's when I knew I had a problem lol. But now I have a makeup bag that is just for lipsticks and if it gets full I make myself stop buying. I think I have around 30 now.


----------



## toyc88 (Sep 7, 2014)

That just means buy a bigger bag. Im no help to you at all lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 7, 2014)

ShareeA said:


> It's actually Creme in Your Coffee. I spelled it wrong. I think it's a cremesheen. I never hear anyone speak of it but it's perfect for all skin tones, including dark skintones. I've tried Hug Me, Jubilee, Fresh Brew, etc. and nothing compares. I don't even have to wear a lip liner with it.


  It looks nice on you.


----------



## ShareeA (Sep 7, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> It looks nice on you.


  Thank you


----------



## gina12345 (Sep 7, 2014)

ShareeA said:


> It's actually Creme in Your Coffee. I spelled it wrong. I think it's a cremesheen. I never hear anyone speak of it but it's perfect for all skin tones, including dark skintones. I've tried Hug Me, Jubilee, Fresh Brew, etc. and nothing compares. I don't even have to wear a lip liner with it.


 
  I think it looks very pretty on you. Cream in Your Coffee is like a MLBB pinky nude for me, its one of my favorites too


----------



## Carrington432 (Sep 8, 2014)

The Mineralized Skin Finishes OMG I love them


----------



## MissBelladone (Sep 9, 2014)

Fix +
  MSF Soft and gentle
  Russian Red lipstick


----------



## mango13 (Sep 9, 2014)

Eyeshadows
  -Bronze
  -Expensive Pink
  -Cranberry
  -Amber Lights
  -Antiqued
  -Coppering
  -Woodwinked
  -All That Glitters

  Paint Pots
  -Indianwood
  -Constructivist 

  ...and of course Fix+


----------



## JenMakeupHair (Sep 10, 2014)

My MAC staples are Fix+, Soft ochre paint pot, Carbon e/s, Blanc type e/s, black track fluidline, fling brow pencil


----------



## megan9490 (Sep 10, 2014)

Dipdown eyeliner and Boldly Bare lip pencil!


----------



## cassie1334 (Sep 11, 2014)

Fix + Spray and Uninterrupted Eyeshadow


----------



## Lilow (Sep 11, 2014)

Fix+ and Peaches blush


----------



## Chris08 (Sep 11, 2014)

I can't live without:
  - satin taupe e/s
  - melba blush
  - soft ochre paint pot
  - mineralize skinfinish natural powder
  - pure zen lipstick
  - 217 brush
  - fix+


----------



## monibackincali (Sep 12, 2014)

Blush: Easy manner Peach twist Modern mandarin  Shadows: Rice paper Blanc Kid Soft brown Wedge Texture  Handwritten All that glitters  Mascara: Zoom lash!!!!  Lips: Kinda sexy Heaux Moxie Good kisser Ablaze  Apparently I only like mattes


----------



## nadiaiman (Sep 12, 2014)

Mineralize skinfinish: medium plus- soft and gentle
  Fix +
  blush: Gingerly
  Paint pot: Contrutivist
  Lip pencil: Whirl
  lips: mehr velvet teddy faux


----------



## Vanessa Perez (Sep 12, 2014)

Melba blush Fix + Riri woo lipstick Pro long wear concealer


----------



## carlyhascurls (Sep 12, 2014)

Fast Response Eye Cream - a miracle for under the eyes, the eyelids, smile lines, lip lines ... I haven't found a place it can't help yet. xD
Pro Longwear Concealer - hate to be a broken record, but it is the ish.
Pro Longwear Paint Pot - pick a color, any color! Truly, I would say Camel Coat or Painterly.
#35 Lash - I wish I could attach these permanently to my eyelid.
#224 Brush - my preciousssssssss

That's sort of a boring list, isn't it? =)


----------



## AutumnMoon (Sep 12, 2014)

carlyhascurls said:


> [COLOR=800000]Fast Response Eye Cream - a miracle for under the eyes, the eyelids, smile lines, lip lines ... I haven't found a place it can't help yet. xD[/COLOR] [COLOR=800000]Pro Longwear Concealer - hate to be a broken record, but it is the ish.[/COLOR] [COLOR=800000]Pro Longwear Paint Pot - pick a color, any color! Truly, I would say Camel Coat or Painterly.[/COLOR] [COLOR=800000]#35 Lash - I wish I could attach these permanently to my eyelid.[/COLOR] [COLOR=800000]#224 Brush - my preciousssssssss[/COLOR]  [COLOR=800000]That's sort of a boring list, isn't it? =)[/COLOR]


  All wonderful picks. I'm getting into false lashes. I think  I'll take a look at the 35s


----------



## katerina91 (Sep 12, 2014)

My favorite Mac products are:
  Nightmoth lip liner
  MSFN in medium
  Diva lipstick (sexy dark red)
  Honeylove lipstick (best nude for my skintone)
  and off course pro long wear concealer!


----------



## carlyhascurls (Sep 12, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> All wonderful picks. I'm getting into false lashes. I think  I'll take a look at the 35s


  You should! They're very unique.


----------



## foxykita143 (Sep 12, 2014)

New favs...lingering kiss is the bomb...yes, I said bomb.  Matchmaster concealer. Haven't tried it on someone yet who hasn't absolutely loved it. Every single one is going in my kit.


----------



## gina12345 (Sep 12, 2014)

foxykita143 said:


> Matchmaster concealer. Haven't tried it on someone yet who hasn't absolutely loved it. Every single one is going in my kit.


The match master concealer is next on my list to try.  I have oily skin so I am waiting for more reviews from those with oily skin.


----------



## beautymarked70 (Sep 13, 2014)

I use them almost every day.

  ＃217
  ＃219
  ＃224
  prep prime face protect (The best primer！！）
  studio fix fulid
  lingerling


----------



## Allyson Radke (Sep 13, 2014)

Pro longwear concealer, Matchmaster foundation, MSF, & all my matte lipsticks !


----------



## Mismatchedsocks (Sep 14, 2014)

Peach Blossom lipstick Up the Amp A couple of brushes that I got in a LE set  I don't have Whisper of Guilt ( sigh ) but I have a feeling it's gonna be on the list once I get it


----------



## Queenesq (Sep 14, 2014)

Yes, I'm adding Lingering Kiss to my list.


----------



## mimapapillon (Sep 15, 2014)

OMG MAC is so fabulous for me in brushes !
  My fav are the duo fibre, i have the 130, 187 and 188  and i hope grow up my collection during the holiday collection !!


----------



## denzi (Sep 15, 2014)

Most used ones...

  * Lipsticks (Patisserie, Faux, Posh Tone)
  * E/S (almost all but All That Glitters, Texture, Soft Brown, Grain, Paradisco, Patina... faves)
  * Blushes (Cubic, Harmony & Well Dressed)
  * Mineralize Skinfinish (Soft and Gentle & Global Glow)
  * Chicory & Boldly Bare Lip Pencils
  * Prep + Prime Highlighter in Bright Forecast
  * Nearly all brushes...


----------



## gina12345 (Sep 15, 2014)

Mismatchedsocks said:


> I don't have Whisper of Guilt ( sigh ) but I have a feeling it's gonna be on the list once I get it


You may be in luck, I read that it is going to come out for Christmas


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 16, 2014)

I would like to revise and extend my "List"  Flat Out Fabulous All Fired Up Ruby Woo All Fired Up


----------



## Mismatchedsocks (Sep 16, 2014)

Seriously !? Omg ! Thanks my dear ! And if its that special Prabal Gurung packaging that would be awsome !


----------



## nicollecake (Sep 16, 2014)

Melba blush
  MAC prolongwear
  Myth lipstick (lately I can't put it down)
  217 brush
  Emphasize
  Satin Taupe eyeshadow (major pan on this one.. it is virtually impossible for me to hit pan on something)

  HELL I LOVE IT ALL!!!!


----------



## Fulkii (Sep 17, 2014)

Fleet fast blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hate that this was LE


----------



## queenkay8 (Sep 17, 2014)

Mac Capricious lipstick (almost an everyday wear for me) Brush #239


----------



## cyncee (Sep 17, 2014)

Pro Longwear concealer
  Studio Fix
  Rebel
  Lingering Kiss


----------



## rachelizabethx (Sep 17, 2014)

Studio Fix Fluid in NW13
  Cremesheen Lipstick in Creme Cup
  Technakohl eyeliner
  Blusher in Warm Soul
  Fluidline gel in Dipdown

  Lovely every day look! I'd be lost without them


----------



## Zebula (Sep 18, 2014)

Studio Sculpt SPF 15 Foundation (NC15) MSFN (light) Kid, Patina, Retrospeck, Twinks and Woodwinked E/S Vanilla and Rose gold pigments Brushes (especially 217 and 242) Dipdown Fluidline  Fix +


----------



## Jennifae (Sep 18, 2014)

Pro Longwear Concealer (NW20/25)
MSFN (Medium Plus/Medium Dark)
Coffee Walnut Pro Sculpting Cream
Harmony Powder Blush
  Blacktrack Fluidline
239 & 217 Brushes

  And ALL of my MAC lipsticks!


----------



## vivaglam4 (Sep 18, 2014)

Face and body foundation! I have super dry skin  and this foundation is my holy grail.  I always come back to it! Russian red Lipstick!! The first bold  color lipstick I ever purchased and wore....I can't live without it! :eyelove:


----------



## Sweeziee (Sep 19, 2014)

Strobe cream Sable eyeshadow Teddy eye kohl Creme d nude lipstick Margin blush


----------



## preppdpolished (Sep 20, 2014)

Love nectar lustreglass is definitely one of my favourite products, teddy eye kohl too


----------



## Jd458 (Sep 20, 2014)

All


----------



## Kolleen (Sep 21, 2014)

My must-have :

Pro longwear concealer (NW15)
Fix +
239 brush
217 brush
Paint pot Bare Study


----------



## nadiaiman (Sep 27, 2014)

Strobe cream Msf médium plus Whirl lip pensil Mehr


----------



## asate (Sep 27, 2014)

My msfn in deep dark.   Never without it.


----------



## ladya (Sep 27, 2014)

Strobe cream Pro Longwear concealer Lightscapade MSF Dame, Melba, Stay by Me blushes Faux lipstick


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 27, 2014)

I also really love their prep + prime lip.


----------



## lyssa123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Painterly paint pot, MSF natural in light plus, soft brown and wedge eye shadows.


----------



## Sashajeanmua (Sep 28, 2014)

I love    Viva glam nicki 1  Rebel  Viva glam 1  Coral bliss  Msfs- I love so many!  prolong wear. Concealer   Soft brown shadow  Brunette brow fluid line  Studio Fix fluid     Ugh I could go on and on


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow... great thread! There's NO WAY everything I LOVE will come to mind...
  But here's the ones off the top of my head:

  My skintone is NC30/35 for reference.

  MSFN Medium Plus
  Prolongwear Concealer NW20 (for under eyes)
  Marilyn Monroe Beauty Powder (to set under eye concealer)
  Prep & Prime Vibrancy Eye
  Volcanic Ash Exfoliator
  Costa Riche eye kohl
  Definitely Defined EDSF
*Lip Liners:* Dervish, Nightmoth, Have to Have It, Beet, Lasting Sensation
*Lipsticks:* VENUS!!, Icon, RiRi Woo, RiRi Heaux, Lady Danger, Bare Again (Sheen Supreme), Innocent (Patent Polish), Moxie, Mehr
*Lipgloss:* Narcissus (CSG)
*Eyeshadows:* Deeply Dashing (Pressed Pigment), All That Glitters, Fig1, Sketch, Soft Brown, Brown Script, Texture
*Blush: *Melba, The Perfect Cheek, Cream Soda, Harmony, Stylish Me, Cantalope
  Sculpting Powder in Shadester
*Brushes:* 213, 263, 242, 239
  Fix +
  Prep & Prime Lip
  Prep & Prime Highlighter in Radiant Rose


----------



## ksweitzer777 (Sep 30, 2014)

Pigments, stereo rose, studio fix fluid


----------



## DolceMizrahi (Sep 30, 2014)

Where do you get your pro sculpting creams from? I thought they were discontinued *tears* I haven't found any in a long time!


----------



## Melbade (Oct 1, 2014)

My MSF light plus.
  Lipstick : Creme cup
  Eye shadow : Orb
  Blush : Easy Manner


----------



## Tammy Hope (Oct 1, 2014)

Paint Pot: Painterly
Concealer: NW20
Blush: Harmony, Peaches
Brushes: 224, 217, 208, 209, 210, 239
Eyeshadow: Soft Brown
Lip Liner: All
Lipstick: All


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 1, 2014)

Haute and Naughty Mascara


----------



## Tammy Hope (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh and #7 False Lashes lol!


----------



## vivaglam4 (Jan 7, 2015)

Peaches blushes Russian Red Lipstick Pressed Pigments Face and Body foundation Soft brown and carbon eyeshadow


----------



## vivaglam4 (Jan 7, 2015)

Ive always wanted to try. Is it moisturizing? or is it ur fav because it makes your lipstick last longer?


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 7, 2015)

My Nightmoth lip liner


----------



## cwillie (Jan 7, 2015)

Msfn  Fix + Myth lipstick   I use these daily!


----------



## Xina (Jan 8, 2015)

Msfn
  Brushes 217, 239, 219
  Lip Liners
  Lipsticks in VG I, VGIII, Mehr, Diva
  Fludiline Blacktrack
  Brow Fluidline Deep Dark Brunette
  Prep+Prime Highlighter
  Prep+Prime Lips


----------



## beautyinactions (Jan 10, 2015)

239 and 217 brushes!


----------



## beataat (Jan 10, 2015)

MSFN
  studio fix fluid
  copperplate eyeshadow
  blushbaby blush


----------



## AstronautRaptor (Jan 10, 2015)

Pro Longerwear Concealer and Mineralize Skinfinish Natural :O


----------



## Ode (Jan 11, 2015)

Cleanse off oil! Although it makes my eyes cloudy! Love it on my skin


----------



## anditsrobbie (Jan 11, 2015)

Studio sculpt foundation, that doesn't get enough love! 129 Brush Taupe blush Silver Dusk d/c :0 Uninterrupted Pro Longwear e/s Extended play Gigiblack  Patience please Pro Longwear Lipglass Warm Soul Mineralize blush (before the repackage)


----------



## honey b (Jan 11, 2015)

anditsrobbie said:


> *Warm Soul Mineralize blush (before the repackage)*


  I have Warm Soul and looove it!  I'm actually close to hitting pan.  Is the new packaging one different from the old?


----------



## iaisha26 (Jan 11, 2015)

MSFN {Dark}
  Spite Lip gloss

  This was a tough one, but if MAC closed their doors tomorrow, I'd search hard & long for those two items.


----------



## anditsrobbie (Jan 11, 2015)

honey b said:


> I have Warm Soul and looove it!  I'm actually close to hitting pan.  Is the new packaging one different from the old?


  When they repackaged the mineralize products I SWEAR the texture changed too. It feels softer to the touch now, but I don't get the same color pay off. I also think the repackaged MSFN Dark is ever so slightly lighter in color. Has anyone else noticed that?


----------



## javadoo (Mar 11, 2015)

Springsheen, Dollymix & Breezy blush. 
  I adore them.
  Also, Expensive Pink e/s-such a sweet color.


----------



## DoTheTree (Mar 11, 2015)

MAC makeup I can't live without are their blushes and lipsticks particularly the shades:

*Lipsticks*
- Viva Glam 2 (satin)
- Twig (satin)
- Amorous (satin)
- Brick O La (amplified)
- Dubbonet (amplified)
- Mac Red (satin)

*Blushes*
Blush All Day (Pro longwear)
Melba (matte)


----------



## Erica53094 (May 30, 2015)

Prep and Prime BB Creme Paint Pot ochre Fluidline creme liners Warm Soul Blush Viva Glam V Penultimate eyeliner rapid black


----------



## pinkcrush (May 31, 2015)

Fix+, Blunt blush, Embark eyeshadow, Carbon eyeshadow, Brown Script eyeshadow, Saddle eyeshadow, Prep and Prime lips, Ruby Woo lipstick,  Cork lip pencil, Vino lip pencil, Chestnut lip pencil, clear lipglass


----------



## Pirita84 (Jul 11, 2015)

Msf medium dark Paint pot painterly  Eyeshadows sable, all that glitters, vanilla and mystery Peaches blush Viva glam vi and sweetie


----------



## HeatherGrinnell (Jul 11, 2015)

Lip conditioner!!!!! I go through 1 every week!


----------



## Pirita84 (Jul 17, 2015)

HeatherGrinnell said:


> Lip conditioner!!!!! I go through 1 every week!


 I should get one! I was in love with my petting pink


----------



## joanita (Jul 17, 2015)

Face & body, I love it.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 17, 2015)

Fix +
  studio fix fluid
  careblend powder
  refined golden bronzer
  soft and gentle
  prolongwear concealer
  fluidline blacktrack
  lingering


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 18, 2015)

Updated list:

  Pro Longwear Nourishing Waterproof Foundation NW15
  Mineralize concealer NW15
  Pro Longwear Pressed Powder -light
  Prep + Prime Lip
  Prep+ Prime Natural Radiance (pink)
  In Extreme Dimension 3D Black Lash
  Cream Blush in Posey
  Veluxe Brow Pencil in Strawberry Blonde

  lipsticks
  Cream In Your Coffee
  Pure Zen
Peach Blossom
  Myth
  Cream D;Nude
  MAC Red
  Viva Glam II


----------



## linmanu (Jul 27, 2015)

Lustre cream Soft and Gentle Msf Faux, Ravishing and Velvet Teddy lipsticks Blushbaby blush


----------



## mceja91 (Aug 7, 2015)

I cannot live without Mac fix+ I cannot live without Spice lip liner  I cannot live without soft & gentle


----------



## spanky 226 (Nov 11, 2015)

My MAC dabs are: Feline eye pencil  Chestnut lip pencil  Studio fix powder  Ruby woo lipstick  Pure Decoration lipstick  Snob lipstick  Stone lipstick  Living legend lipstick Diva lipstick Golden deposit, global glow and cheeky bronze highlighters Fix+, Swiss chocolate and sketch blushes


----------



## geeko (Nov 11, 2015)

196 foundation brush XD


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Nov 18, 2015)

Fix+ Omega Satin Taupe  Studio Fix Fluid Syrup  MSF Natural


----------



## Jayjayy (Nov 18, 2015)

Hmmm interesting topic! My ride or die, would repurchase in a heartbeat, have multiple backup products are:   Fix+ Prep & Prime Extended Eye Base Crème in Your Coffee lipstick Mineralize Timecheck Lotion Brown Script eyeshadow (really ALL of my MAC shadows) 217 Blending Brush


----------



## bwella (Nov 27, 2015)

Omega and Soba e/s, Dervish and Soar lip liner, 221 brush, Lady Danger and D for Danger lipstick


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 29, 2015)

Studio Fix Fluid Foundation SPF 15 NW45
Prep + Prime Fix +
Prep + Prime Lip
Lustre Drops Barbados Girl
Flat Out Fabulous Lipstick


----------



## AutumnMoon (Dec 17, 2015)

Pirita84 said:


> I should get one! I was in love with my petting pink




I really miss those tinted lip conditioners. Fuchsia Fix was everything.


----------



## Erica53094 (Dec 20, 2015)

Paint Pot in Soft Ochre
Prolongwear Nourishing foundation
Viva Glam V
217 brush


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 20, 2015)

Fix+
Complete Comfort Creme
130 Brush


----------



## Snouks (Dec 22, 2015)

mac playboy pinkmate and mac wonderwoman spitfire lipsticks


----------



## Honi (Dec 24, 2015)

E/S Omega and Copperplate


----------



## laralara (Dec 24, 2015)

Snouks said:


> mac playboy pinkmate and mac wonderwoman spitfire lipsticks



I never got those, would love to see these bought back one day. Along with pink packed lipstick and moth eyeshadow.

I guess I can dream...


----------



## BACK_TO_MAC (Jan 7, 2016)

The most basic ones:

Pro Longwear concealer
Blanc Type es
Brule es
Blackline Fluidline
Brow Pen


----------



## iqaganda (Jan 7, 2016)

MAC Lipsticks.


----------



## Eminonu (Jan 14, 2016)

Blushbaby blush , Fix+


----------



## JessNoLess (Jan 19, 2016)

Rice paper eyeshadow as my fav highlight and Blunt blush its perfect for contouring


----------



## Isabelle (Jan 27, 2016)

Lipsticks, of course! Viva Glam V is my face, and then I've been wearing Danse as my "going out" lipstick for years, although it will run out one day soon, sob! Oh, and Hug Me, although I sometimes feel it looks a bit brown on me, but it just WORKS!

isabelle


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 1, 2016)

Studio Fix!


----------



## Dadale (Mar 3, 2016)

Mineralize Blush - _Warm Soul_, _Pleasantry
_Lipstick _- __Ever Hip, Angel_


----------

